# Advice requested



## Theazuremist (Aug 20, 2015)

Hello!
I am 23, and for most of my life I have wanted to learn some form of martial arts. Due to a few physical traumas when I was younger (and the resulting damage), I've been unable to find the courage to begin. I'm beginning my search now, as I feel if I don't start now, as my fitness level is rising, I never will.

I have had two major surgeries. One was a reconstructive operation on my head 8 years ago, due to a previous accident that left me in extreme condition. The recovery is something that I am just recently (within the last two years) coming to terms with, as it left my body in very poor condition, and my confidence in tatters. I am finally building the self confidence I need to better myself, and I long to learn everything I can. I lift weights and run every day now, trying to rebuild.
The other surgery was when I was much younger, I had a tumor removed from my right leg. The procedure left a very large scar and nerve damage. I am unable to move or take much of an impact with part of my right foot, and the scar (outside of my right leg just under the knee) is extremely sensitive. As it's been well over 14 years, I fear it will never heal.

I guess my problem is, I don't know where to start. Is there an art that will help me to defend the sensitive part of my leg? I really can't take any kind of impact there, as it never really healed, and any touch on the right spot is crippling for hours.
Any advice is most welcome.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 20, 2015)

First welcome to Martialtalk.
As for what to study , well, that depends on what is in the area you live in and what kind of training your interested in.  
My only advice at this time one we give to most people and that is visit the schools in the are. Talk to the students and instructor but do not buy into any sales pitch.  Look at what is being done and figure out if you can or want to try it.  
Do not sign any long term contracts 
See if any of the places will let you try them for a couple of classes before deciding which one to study at.
Again it will depend on what your looking to get out of the art and what you can physically do.


----------



## Theazuremist (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks for the response! I'm in a suburb of Cleveland. There are lots of places around here to try, so I'll have to do some more research. I think, mostly, I'm looking for something that will supplement the strength and endurance training I'm already doing.
I'll keep your advice on mind, it's much appreciated.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 20, 2015)

tshadowchaser said:


> First welcome to Martialtalk.
> As for what to study , well, that depends on what is in the area you live in and what kind of training your interested in.
> My only advice at this time one we give to most people and that is visit the schools in the are. Talk to the students and instructor but do not buy into any sales pitch.  Look at what is being done and figure out if you can or want to try it.
> Do not sign any long term contracts
> ...



QFT

and to emphasize: *Do not sign any long term contracts *


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm sorry I can't offer you much advice on _where_ to train but I do know from experience that many injured ex-service personnel are taking martial arts, some are amputees so I know it's entirely possible for people to train who aren't in the best of health or who have long term injuries. One style recommended for them is Tai Chi and believe it or not MMA. It requires adaption of course but people are doing it.
As the others have said have a look around to see what's available, talk to instructors, see where you feel 'at home' and then when you've found the place you like, go for it and enjoy your training!


----------



## lklawson (Aug 20, 2015)

Theazuremist said:


> I guess my problem is, I don't know where to start.


Start with your Doctor.  Martial arts generally have a risk (for many, a virtual certainty) of jarring your body and head about, whether from punching, throwing, or whathaveyou.  Make sure your Doctor clears you for contact sports.  A recovering ego and self esteem won't do jack if you incur permanent brain injury or a debilitating re-injury because of it.



> Is there an art that will help me to defend the sensitive part of my leg? I really can't take any kind of impact there, as it never really healed, and any touch on the right spot is crippling for hours.
> Any advice is most welcome.


I don't know where you're located.  If it's legal in your area, you might consider firearms training.  Almost all forms of what most of us consider "Martial Arts" require body contact.  That is guaranteed to, at some point, contact your leg, either accidentally or not.  However, firearms use is now being more and more widely accepted as a "martial" endeavor even if most instruction for it doesn't include colored belts and kata.  Surprisingly to many, a lot of the "tactical" (aka "Martial") training and sports surrounding firearms use actually requires a degree of physicality; what some people call "Run & Gun."  There are dozens of organizations, clubs, and training groups.  IPSC and IDPA are probably the biggest but there are other, similar, orgs which can help direct you to what is best suited for your physical interests.

Podcast: Competitive Shooting and Self-Defense | The Art of Manliness

7 ways to improve your self defense handgun skills | Second Call Defense
IDPA - Welcome!
Run & Gun
International Practical Shooting Confederation
NSSF | National Shooting Sports Foundation | Firearms Industry Trade Association

Good luck!

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## ballen0351 (Aug 20, 2015)

Pick a few schools in your area and go check them out.  Tell the instructor about your health and most good places will work with you.  At my last Dojo we had 1 guy In a wheel chair, 2 older teens with Autism, a few older people with bad joints and every fitness level from marathon runners, military andndboit police, to overweight out of shape.  We worked with them and they work at their own pace.  If they physically do something they didnt.  If they "thought" they couldn't mentally we gave them a push.  You should look more for a good school and good instructors and no worry less about the style.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 20, 2015)

Check with your doctor!

Check out some schools and find one that you like both the curriculum and the instructor.


----------



## pgsmith (Aug 20, 2015)

You also have kendo and iaido in Cleveland. Neither of those is the traditional "full contact" type of martial art, but both can be very helpful in your recovery.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 21, 2015)

pgsmith said:


> You also have kendo and iaido in Cleveland. Neither of those is the traditional "full contact" type of martial art, but both can be very helpful in your recovery.


 
First, welcome to MT.  Next, in my opinion, based on what you have told us, the above and Tai Chi are probably the best options for you.

But I must admit, I am curious about the condition you describe.  You really do need to follow the above advice about talking to a doctor.  Ask him about the healing of your leg (or is it nerve damage) and the head trauma.  Tell your doctor about the different martial arts you are contemplating. 

BTW, if you do find the two sword arts mentioned something you think have no self defense applications (which is where I think you are going with your questions), consider if you now, or contemplate in the future, needing a cane.  Canes can be adapted as if they were a sword.  And contrary to how they are often depicted, there is a lot of cardio involved in learning the use of a sword.


----------



## lklawson (Aug 21, 2015)

oftheherd1 said:


> BTW, if you do find the two sword arts mentioned something you think have no self defense applications (which is where I think you are going with your questions), consider if you now, or contemplate in the future, needing a cane.  Canes can be adapted as if they were a sword.  And contrary to how they are often depicted, there is a lot of cardio involved in learning the use of a sword.


Hard to do if you actually need the cane to walk or stand.  I know a few people who have systems for that, but it's unusual and difficult to find.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

